# Morten Oen



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

For those who haven't seen one of his YouTube videos, do yourself a favour. The absolute scientific way he goes about everything he does is brilliance. If this man had to (maybe he has) build and supply an RDA, I have no doubt in my mind that it will be hard to compete with when it comes to flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> For those who haven't seen one of his YouTube videos, do yourself a favour. The absolute scientific way he goes about everything he does is brilliance. If this man had to (maybe he has) build and supply an RDA, I have no doubt in my mind that it will be hard to compete with when it comes to flavour.



hi @Steyn777 I think its Oen, but never heard of him since you post last night, or last morning, sorry lost track, re: the tight wicking

cool vids he does, thanks man


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Steyn777 I think its Oen, but never heard of him since you post last night, or last morning, sorry lost track, re: the tight wicking
> 
> cool vids he does, thanks man


Thanks @vicTor you're correct. And ja...I don't really sleep.lol. Glad you also enjoyed the vids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @vicTor you're correct. And ja...I don't really sleep.lol. Glad you also enjoyed the vids.



so you dont vape, sleep, repeat

you just vape, vape, vape, vape, repeat ...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/3/18)

vicTor said:


> so you dont vape, sleep, repeat
> 
> you just vape, vape, vape, vape, repeat ...lol


Oh I eat as well...I eat way more than any normal size hippo should eat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (3/3/18)

Os there anyone on this site that knows a way for me to contact this man?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/18)

He is making a RDA. See above video. @Steyn777 . You can probably contact him via his comment section. Subscribe first. He pays more attention to subscribers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/3/18)

Thank you very very much @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> He is making a RDA. See above video. @Steyn777 . You can probably contact him via his comment section. Subscribe first. He pays more attention to subscribers.




Thanks for sharing that @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Wow, this sounds amazing
Cool vapour at 180W and 0.18 ohm flatwire build on his new rda - thanks to the way the airflow is designed
This is going to be interesting to watch what he has done and what the final product looks like
Great to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

This is going to be something beyond.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/18)

@Silver and @Steyn777 You should look at his experiments with air flow. Fairly "scientific" and some surprising results wrt coil positions. He also believes that flatwire is the best overall coil material.
I think that the weather in Goblin Valley (Norway) gives him time to experiment. In my opinion, he is a great reviewer. He is really trying to study vaping and passes on his results to us. He is also not afraid to be controversial. I tried his wicking method late last year and have never looked back. It works !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Silver and @Steyn777 You should look at his experiments with air flow. Fairly "scientific" and some surprising results wrt coil positions. He also believes that flatwire is the best overall coil material.
> I think that the weather in Goblin Valley (Norway) gives him time to experiment. In my opinion, he is a great reviewer. He is really trying to study vaping and passes on his results to us. He is also not afraid to be controversial. I tried his wicking method late last year and have never looked back. It works !
> View attachment 124880



Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon 
I did see his video before where he looked at the stream of vapour and how it travels in his simulated box

And I do recall seeing his theory on the wicking - although I can't remember exactly - if I recall he said one needs to pack wick in empty spaces and put the coil centred with the airflow?


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Silver and @Steyn777 You should look at his experiments with air flow. Fairly "scientific" and some surprising results wrt coil positions. He also believes that flatwire is the best overall coil material.
> I think that the weather in Goblin Valley (Norway) gives him time to experiment. In my opinion, he is a great reviewer. He is really trying to study vaping and passes on his results to us. He is also not afraid to be controversial. I tried his wicking method late last year and have never looked back. It works !
> View attachment 124880


I have been a subscriber since his 1st video I saw about wicking. As you said, I will not go back to the old ways when it came well still comes to wicking.
The science behind everything he does is so well thought out, and while he explains it just makes sense. He is a student of flavour.
And then what I enjoy the most will be some idiot in the comment section with an "opinion" not a fact and I love that he answers this individual with those words, please state some facts and we can discuss it further. I enjoy him way 2 much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon
> I did see his video before where he looked at the stream of vapour and how it travels in his simulated box
> And I do recall seeing his theory on the wicking - although I can't remember exactly - if I recall he said one needs to pack wick in empty spaces and put the coil centred with the airflow?




Its a 3 part series @Silver. In a nutshell, wick as hard as you can. The amount of the cotton I use now is almost exactly 4 times more than I used 2. Its actually a mission getting it all through the coil, but the result will change your wicking style immediately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

